# Looking For A Good Tongue Jack



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK I'm ready to buy a power jack just to tired to keep cranking. Now what is a good brand? What size do I need for a 23RS? How much should I expect to pay? Who is a good mail order company? A good price is not a good deal if the one selling is bad apple. Thanks for any insight on the subject.


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

I think the best one to get would be the Atwood 3500 lb. HD. I have that one and it works great. One place to look is

http://rvpartsoutlet.com/product_info.php?...ccf1c21d1f390a2

they have it there for $238.22

I am sure there are a few places that carry it but thats not a bad price.

Bruce


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I second the Atwood 3500. Southwest Wheel has them here for $225.95. Their shipping is fast and mine made it to NC from TX in 4 days.

I think no matter which brand you decide to buy, you will find that it will be your best investment ever on a mod.

Paul


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm going to third the Attwood 3500!








Love it! Would get another one in a heartbeat


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I, um, fourth the Atwood 3500 HD.
















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I got one of these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ADTH-2500-e...sspagenameZWDVW

1 year ago and it works great. At the time I had a 21rs so I got a 2500. I might would have gone with a 3500 with our current 28BHS, but the 2500 is doing fine on that as well.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK well that settles that, I was looking very hard at the Atwood but just was not sure which size to buy. I was thinking sense I have a Equalizer hitch bigger is better . Bruce and Paul thanks for the links, those are really good prices, much better than what I had found plus it makes you feel better knowing someone who has ordered from them.

Can't wait to stop cranking, all this cranking makes me cranky


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> OK well that settles that, I was looking very hard at the Atwood but just was not sure which size to buy. I was thinking sense I have a Equalizer hitch bigger is better . Bruce and Paul thanks for the links, those are really good prices, much better than what I had found plus it makes you feel better knowing someone who has ordered from them.
> 
> Can't wait to stop cranking, all this cranking makes me cranky


You still hand crank to get that equalizer hitch on??? No wonder you're cranky!!
Defintely get the 3500...It will lift up the back of your truck to get those w/d bars on like nobody's business!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I also got an Atwood 3500 from the company in Paul's link. Great Jack, Good Price, easy to install. As someone here once posted, the Equalizer hitch should state "Electric Jack Not Included". Definately a great mod.


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

As someone who has already installed the Atwood, I have a quick question for you. I just received one via UPS yesterday, and hope to install it this morning, but don't have an obvious way to keep the tongue up while I switch the manual jack out. Before I go down and purchase a floor jack or the equivalent, is there any reaoin I couldn't hitch the trailer to the truck and then make the change? Wouldn't the truck support the trailer while I did the exchange? I haven't read where anyone has done this, and it seems plausible... but it's early, and I haven't had coffee yet. Will this work?

Thanks!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I used the front stabilizer jacks, but you could also use your TV. Either way should work fine.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Has anyone but me using a 2500? It raises my EQ hitch just fine, not even a strain to lift the truck. Like I said, I may would have gotten a 3500, but I'm telling you, the 2500 can lift my EQ hitch truck/28 TT as high a I would want, and you can save 100 bucks for something else........

Oh, and I would never use the front stabs to support the weight without a tounge jack!!! I used a piece of 4x4 wood right at the ball socket to support it for the swap. Using the truck would be even better.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Brew said:


> I think the best one to get would be the Atwood 3500 lb. HD. I have that one and it works great. One place to look is
> 
> http://rvpartsoutlet.com/product_info.php?...ccf1c21d1f390a2
> 
> ...


That is a great price. RV Parts Outlet is where I bought our Full Bath Tub.

Tami


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

DW just got me an Ultra Fab 3500 from Holman. I've read good reviews on it and I think it was a lot less than $230 something. It's a father's day gift so I'm not sure of the cost.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

having_fun said:


> Oh, and I would never use the front stabs to support the weight without a tounge jack!!! I used a piece of 4x4 wood right at the ball socket to support it for the swap. Using the truck would be even better.


With 1,000 pounds of load capacity per  JACK , they held fine for the 15 minutes it took to swap the tongue jack.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The Ultra-Fab 3500 jack with the adjustable foot works fine for us - two times now !! I supported the trailer with the stab jacks while I did the swap. Then the ever-so-helpful neighbor asked me "why didn't ya just leave it attatched to the truck?"


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> The Ultra-Fab 3500 jack with the adjustable foot works fine for us - two times now !! I supported the trailer with the stab jacks while I did the swap. Then the ever-so-helpful neighbor asked me "why didn't ya just leave it attatched to the truck?"


I thouught supporting the weight of the TT with the stab jacks was no-no number 1? I've read here its really bad to do. Am I wrong?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Myself, I would never trust the stabilizers to hold the trailer while changing a jack. If they fail, your hands and the rest of your body could get caught somehow. And if you are under it when it falls and the jack is not on the trailer, how does someone lift it to get you out from under? Use a jack stand if available or blocks of woof or connect to the truck.

John


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

It all depends on your stabilizer jacks. Some TV have very light weight jacks and some have very heavy duty jacks. The ones on my SOB are awesome jacks. I have no problem in lifting my trailer as high as I want with them. But as an old street rodder and race car driver you learn you never trust jacks alone. You always use solid blocks of some kind as back up. Just raise the trailer with your old tongue jack and then lower it onto to some blocks and also support it with your stabilizer jacks. That way you will finish the job with all your fingers in tack and you can move on to the next mod. LOL

Bruce


----------

